# Jigsaw is BACK



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

SAW IV coming Oct 26th. Not sure if anyone is as excited as me. 

http://movies.aol.com/movie/saw-iv/28114/trailer

Sorry if this was posted elsewhere.


----------



## Freak 'N' Stein (Feb 14, 2007)

Not so much...None of them so far top the first one! I am hoping the fourth one will finally tie things together...I guess you can't wait for the inevitable number 5 either, huh frightmaster? HAHAHA!


----------

